# seeking Nor Cal Screenprinter with possible drop shipping option



## cbad1969 (Sep 4, 2012)

We are looking for a quality screen printer in Northern California to work on an on going run of apparel. Drop shipping may be needed depending on location. 
Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking if you're dropping shipping it wouldn't matter where your screen printer is. However, if you give them specifications, have more then one around the country so you could create a good distribution system.


----------



## cbad1969 (Sep 4, 2012)

Due to our product line and it's uniqueness, we prefer to do our own shipping. But for the right partnership would consider drop shipping.


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

Based in Reno, NV. What sort of printing are you needing? Mostly process prints or spot color?


----------

